# About the size of Roubaix 1.3 frame..



## pooq (Aug 7, 2015)

I am 164 cm tall and 76 cm inseam. I try the XS/S size of Roubaix 1.3 /2015. It has very few centimeters between the top tube and my crotch. However the reach distance is fine, not too far. Can I ride this bikes? This is the smallest size but I love it at first sight.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice bike. Fuji Roubaix 1.3 review - BikeRadar USA

It has a relatively horizontal top tube, so it provides less clearance than other bikes with a more "sloped" top tube. Many people prefer the latter for the additional relief but, from a riding comfort standpoint, it doesn't matter.

That said, the XS/S might be too small for someone of your height (5' 4-1/2") and inseam (30"). The most important dimension for bike fit is Effective Top Top (horizontal).

ETT for XS/S = 505mm
ETT for S = 515mm

The standover height is 22mm higher for the Small, so you will have less crotch clearance but I would definitely test ride that size. The XS/S bikes are usually chosen by cyclist who are closer to 152cm (5' 0").

Good luck and make sure you get assistance from a sales person or friend familiar with cycling if you're not comfortable making this call.


----------



## pooq (Aug 7, 2015)

joeinchi said:


> Very nice bike. Fuji Roubaix 1.3 review - BikeRadar USA
> 
> It has a relatively horizontal top tube, so it provides less clearance than other bikes with a more "sloped" top tube. Many people prefer the latter for the additional relief but, from a riding comfort standpoint, it doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Would it be better if I choose XS and change the stem from 90 to 100 mm? So ETT will be extended and better crotch and balls clearance. Thank you


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Which bike you choose will be a matter of personal preference. They are very similar in size, so both should fit you. So it's up to you to decide if standover clearance is the most important criteria. If that's the case, then the XS wins.

However, I would test ride the S before making a final decision. There are a few ergonomic differences and one design spec which may affect the riding experience.

Spec XS vs S
---------------
Head tube angle: 70.75° vs 72.5°
Handlebar width: 38cm vs 40cm
Crank length: 165mm vs 170mm

Generally, a steeper head tube angle (as found on the S) will produce a lighter feel. They utilize the same fork, so you should feel the difference when taking both for a test ride. Only a test ride can determine which you prefer.

Handlebar width is something harder to appreciate on shorter rides. Over long (2-4 hour) rides, having the wrong sized bar will become uncomfortable and detract from your enjoyment.

Finally, crank arms are sized for typical rider dimensions, however, your inseam appears relatively tall for someone of your height, so from a "fitting" standpoint, you would be fine with either. So which to use is simply a matter of personal preference.

All the specs can be found on the geometry tab: Fuji Bikes | ROAD | COMPETITON SERIES | ROUBAIX 1.3

Hopefully this all makes sense. While fit is definitely important, I think ride feel should be considered, as well.


----------



## pooq (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you very much JOE. That's a very clear and useful answer.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

You're welcome. :thumbsup:


----------

